# Woodies+beardiee



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, so i just got a conatiner of woodies from the pet shop that i'm hoping to breed. i was just wondering, they must hide heaps rite? cuz they all run and hide when i open the light. anyway, will they be able to fly out of the tank? i have put them in a 2ft tank and its about a foot high. it has a glass lid on top but one of the corners has a hole. 
i am just nervous because i hate cockroaches/woodies cuz they scare me and i had a dream that theyy all crawled out! lol
also, is it normal for my beardie to close one eye every now and then? because he loves doing that sometimes. any help will be much appreciated,
m


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 12, 2008)

My beardie closes each eye one at a time occasionally and he's been doing that since he was a hatchy.
The woodies can climb wood, but I'm not sure that they can climb glass or plastic though, and most of them won't even fly at all.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

ok thanks..
they onli reason why i was concerned was because i saw one or two up the glass.. and in my dream they climed over the vaseline lol


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 12, 2008)

To stop the woodies from getting out you need to paint the top inside of the tank with FLUON. Paint a strip about 50mm wide. The woodies cant walk across it. It is not poisionous so you wont hurt the woodies or the reptile.
It is expensive but lasts a long time. I have a bottle here that I have had for 2 years and paint the top of my woodies boxes about once a year or so. If you dont scratch it off it could last longer. The bottle I have would last me about 5 or more years before I have to get another one. The big woodies breeders use this stuff
You can get it at www.entosupplies.com.au it will cost about $100.00 for 100ml.

To breed woodies all you need to do is give them heaps of places to hide like egg cartons and food like apple, carrot, zukini, cabage etc. Dont give soft fruit as it will go off quickly.
you also need to put in water. The best way is a small bottle lid with some cotton wool in it (so the small woodies dont drown in the water) and fill it with water. You may have change the water every 1 - 2 days.
Then wait they will do the rest. The baby woodies will take about 50 days (I think) from hatching to adult.
Good luck.
PS some pepole use vaseline to stop woodies from getting out but I think it is messy and you may have to touch it up more often. The FLUON dries like paint.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

wow! great info! thanks!!
ok so can you get fluon from shops (not online)
i dont mind ifyou cant.. when i get a bit more money
for xmas ill buy one but i have already spent all my money
on my beardie lol.. like $400 haha
and they dont need substrate do they?

m


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 12, 2008)

No substrate just the glass or plastic floor. I dont know of any shops you could get it, but you may be able to ask the place you got the woodies from (pet shop) and they may be able to get it from the same place they get the woodies from. You may pay a little more for it but worth a try.
PS
Woodies dont like heat so for extra security (until you get the FLUON) take the glass lid off and put some kind of mesh over the top. Heat will kill the woodies quickly.

Here is a photo of my woodies and you see there is no lid and you can see the white FLUON painted around the top.

Hope this helps


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

THANKss!!
wow thats so many egg cartons!! i only have like 3-4. where did you getthem all from?
ill get a picture of mine.
thanks again!


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 12, 2008)

3 -4 is a good start and just add to when you get more eggs


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

yehh lol i will... here is a pic of my woodiess (well their home anyway they are all under the cartons)




sorrry its a bit bigg
ohh yeah and i dont use that bible,, its the skl's


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good
Thanks and good luck


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck with breeding!


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks 
i hope that it works lol
apparantly they breed reli quicklyy,,
how big do you think they should be
beore i feed them to a 4 month old beardie>


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 12, 2008)

By the time you breed the first lot of woodies your beardie will about 5 -6 months old and at that age the beardie should take half to full grown woodies. Just watch the beardie when it eats, if it looks like it is struggling with chewing it then go down a size or 2.


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 12, 2008)

You might need to put them on a heat mat in winter down here in melb if you want them to breed all year round. I have them on one at the moment and they are breeding like mad. Very easy to breed i don't even have water in mine i find they get moisture through the food and i also use vasoline and have not seen one who can walk over it yet and i am still yet to see one fly.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

ok kl thanks. im in melb too but winters going and its getting reli hot so i think ill drop the heat mat until next winter.
thanks!!

m


----------



## TheBoga (Oct 12, 2008)

My beardy closes one eye all the time, not the same eye, but often has at least one closed.

I find my woodies go nuts with a bit of heat, breed pretty easily. My beardy eats a lot of the full size woodies, actually he only eats crickets or woodies so I need to have them available for him.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 12, 2008)

cjpossum said:


> To stop the woodies from getting out you need to paint the top inside of the tank with FLUON.
> You can get it at www.entosupplies.com.au it will cost about $100.00 for 100ml.



HerpShop sells fluon for $30.00 for a 250ml bottle.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

wow!! thats wayy cheaperr!!
im gonna buy them from there!!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 12, 2008)

also if you don't have fluorine you can use Vaseline


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah thats what i use..
cheap and cheerfull lol


----------



## shane14 (Oct 12, 2008)

lol Vaseline works on anything. Lol every had a vaseline fight? very fun and ends up all slimy but great fun


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

haha sounds awesomeee


----------

